# Gezondheids Magazine > Nieuwtjes over gezondheid en welzijn >  Kans om kanker te krijgen is 40% - Blog.nl

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

<img src=http://news.google.nl/news?imgefp=O9lb3lNeXMUJ&imgurl=www.dag.nl/upload_mm/5/3/a/1948195666_1999998255_kanker600_440x293.jpg width=80 height=53 alt="" border=1>
Dag.nl
<img alt="" height="1" width="1">
*Kans om kanker te krijgen is 40%*
*Blog.nl - 8 uur geleden*
Of je het weten wil, weet ik niet. Want echt vrolijk nieuws is het niet, maar de kans dat je ooit in je leven kanker zult krijgen is gemiddeld 40%. Dat is best hoog. Schrale troost is dat kanker meestal op latere leeftijd (boven de 65) voorkomt. *...*
Kans op kanker 40 pct. De Telegraaf
Vier op tien krijgen kanker Trouw
Blik op Nieuws - NRC Handelsblad - Volkskrant - Het Belang van Limburg
*alle 43 soortgelijke*


Lees verder...

----------


## Fan

http://www.natriumbicarbonaat.blogspot.com/

En daarom moet er een heilzaam alternatief komen i.p.v. chemo, bestraling, operatie. De WWK spant zich hiervoor in.



MAANDAG 13 OKTOBER 2008
Boek: Chemo of kan ik zelf kiezen en Proefproces! 
Boek: Chemo? Of kan ik zelf kiezen?

Na maanden werk en intensieve voorbereidingen zal omstreeks 30 oktober 2008 het boek (zie afbeelding) met bovengenoemde titel van auteur Drs. H.J. (Henk) Trentelman, tevens lid van de landelijke Werkgroep Wel-zijn Kankerpatienten (W.W.K), op de markt verschijnen. Aan de tot stand koming van dit boek is door een groot aantal personen/instanties, waaronder werkgroepleden, medewerking verleend, danwel een bijdrage geleverd. Een van de (belangrijkste) doelstellingen van de W.W.K. is het verwerven van therapie-keuzevrijheid voor (terminale) kankerpatienten, zoals in Duitsland en...... zeer recent ook in Engeland van

----------

